# Trend Micro uninstallation



## Tiget (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello, I recently installed Trend Micro Pc-Cillin, and now want to uninstall it because it interferes with WoW. The problem is, when I try to uninstall it, nothing happens. I just get the little beep sound that you get with errors. Please help? Thanks.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

What version is installed? 

This is for 2007, use option 3
http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/viewxml.do?ContentID=EN-1033129

this is for 2002, 2003 
http://www.support.antivirus.co.uk/trendmicro/kbresolution.jsp?hmid=2530&appId=1#


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

try this
http://www.download.com/Easy-Uninstaller/3000-2096_4-10286873.html


----------



## Tiget (Mar 9, 2008)

None of this works...when I try to uninstall, I just get the little "dun" sound...and when I attempt to delete it from my computer, it says "Cannot delete TMBMSRV.exe: Access is denied.

Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use.

Please help me!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

What is the version?

Try using the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility. As long as you installed the application using the Windows Installer, this utility will remove all the folders, files, registry keys, and entries from your system and allow you to start over with a clean slate.

Download the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility
Locate and run msicuu2.exe to install the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.
Locate and launch the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility on the Start menu.
From the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility window, locate the application in the list and click the Remove button.
Once the application has been removed, click the Exit button to close the utility.


----------

